# SGT test 2009 (Massachusetts)



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

I am aware that Civil Service doesn't list the reading material until 6 months prior to the test, but does anyone have a strong feeling as to what books will be on the list? Any thoughts are appreciated. Stay safe.


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

Take a look at the reading list for the Chief/Deputy Chief exam. They are usually the same books minus the proactive policing. I spoke to a rep at FSP books and videos who said that Iannone is coming out with a new edition. He said it was pushed back to June, so the current edition should be good for the test.


----------

